# Can you replace the throttle positioning sensor



## kak0852 (Jan 17, 2010)

The car will start but will not idol, have to hold gas pedal to get it to rev up and if you put in drive it idols at 1500rpms and when its in park or nuetral you can rev it higher. i was told to replave the throttle body, but isn't there away to just replace the sensor, and do you think that is what it is.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Can you replace the throttle positioning sensor (kak0852)*

The throttle position sensor is not a separate part. It is an internal part of the throttle body.


----------



## kak0852 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Can you replace the throttle positioning sensor (dangerous_dave)*

Does it sound like that the Throttle Body be the problem. I do not know much about the situation and I am not sure that I trust the shop telling me the info. The throttle body is expensive for a VW, do you think it could be the fuel filter or something like that.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Can you replace the throttle positioning sensor (kak0852)*

Did you try cleaning the throttle body?


----------



## kak0852 (Jan 17, 2010)

No, I will do that first. Is there something that is better then other to clean it with?
Thank you


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (kak0852)*

Carb cleaner, or just about any solvent will do (just DON'T use brake fluid).
Edit: actually, WD-40 probably isn't a good idea. It will leave a film.


_Modified by  at 5:52 PM 1/18/2010_


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: (kak0852)*

CRC makes and most of the FLAPS have throttle body cleaner.


----------



## kak0852 (Jan 17, 2010)

OK so I cleaned the throttle body. It starts and idles at 500rpms but when you start to hit the gas it hits 1200 and then bounces to 1400 stays inbetween that. It is making a backfire sound under the hood. When you drive it, it takes forever to get it to 45mph and then it will not go past that.
What do i do now.


----------



## kak0852 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: (kak0852)*

My husband, is the one working on the car. He is out of town and is trying to get home. I am talking to him via the phone trying to help him but I am not getting anywhere. He says that the backfire sound is coming from the air box. He is a mechanic and knows what he is doing but this is really pissing him off. He told me not to buy a VW and I did anyway. I need some major help, if anyone has a great idea you can even text me at 678-736-1025. Thank you


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (kak0852)*

It's likely there is a vacuum or intake manifold leak. It could also be a timing issue (ignition or valve), but since the TB was just off, I think that is less likely.


----------



## kak0852 (Jan 17, 2010)

No leaks. This problem started after the battery completely died. He has already replaced the battery and checked for corrosion on all grounds. so hmmmm? Now would anyone know if a 1997 throttle body would work on my 1999. And if so would it be small or large?


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (kak0852)*

When the battery dies you need to do a throttle body alignment. You need a factory scan tool or an aftermarket program called vag com to do it. Tow it to a mechanic who knows what he is doing. It may be out of your husbands league. No offense to him but if he hasnt worked on VW's, he doesnt know what he is doing.
The throttle body from a 97 will not work on a 99. 97's have a throttle cable. 99's have an electronic throttle.


----------



## kak0852 (Jan 17, 2010)

We took it to a shop and they hooked to a diagnostic scanner it said that throttle positioning sensor needed to be replaced. So instead of buying a throttle body he took it off and cleaned it. He says that it does have a throttle cable. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: (kak0852)*

My 99 has a cable. Taking apart the TPS is not difficult, just delicate. There are 6-8 T-15 screws holding the gasketed cover on the side of the throttle body. A little prying will take the cover off. The garage probably used an electrical contact cleaner on the wiper. Total procedure time should have been about 1.5 hours.
I have done this with my car when the TPS went weird after the battery died.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (dangerous_dave)*

My '00 A4 had a throttle cable. '97 and '99 TBs are virtually identical except, unfortunately, the wiring connectors are different. It is possible to remove the TPS, but I don't know if you can buy a replacement. You can, however, get a new TB for under $100, if necessary.
There are supposedly ways of aligning the TB by turning the ignition (but not the starter) on while holding the pedal to the floor and then turning it off and releasing the pedal. I've tried them all, and none of them worked.

Huh. Weird -- it totally broke the link on me. Instead of **** it should be autopartswarehouse_dot_com. I've never ordered from them, mind you, so I can't recommend them as a vendor.


_Modified by  at 11:11 AM 1/26/2010_


----------



## kak0852 (Jan 17, 2010)

Going to pull TB again and going to clean the TPS. will update! Thank you


----------



## kak0852 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: (kak0852)*

Throttle body is off and TPS cover is off. It looks very clean is there somehing else to look for?


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: (kak0852)*

Spray some electrical cleaner or 90 isopropyl alcohol (not 50%, use the good stuff). Let it dry until it is all evaporated to get the carbon dust out of there. 
Then reassemble.


----------



## kak0852 (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok, anything else you think should be done while he has it off?


----------



## kak0852 (Jan 17, 2010)

You can text me if it would be easier, 678-736-1025! Thank you for all your help.....


----------



## kak0852 (Jan 17, 2010)

He has taken apart the TB and has cleaned the TPS, he is letting it dry and will reinstall tomorrow. Thank you for your help and I will let you know if it worked tomorrow night.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (kak0852)*

What you really need is a wiring diagram and a multimeter. If its really clean in there it sounds like an electrical malfunction rather than a mechanical issue.
It is also possible that you have a wiring issue from the sensor to the ECU or the ECU is defective itself.


----------

